# Which Shampoo Do You Use?



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

What do you like- Or not like about it.
I HIGHLY recomend 'Crazy Pet Baby Dog Shampoo'.
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=7017
It smells just like baby powder, and it removes tearstains very easily.
Pepper uses it also, it isn't only for puppies. Basically just a gentle dog shampoo.
I know that other members would like it and should try it.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I've tried many different shampoos and the one that works the best for us is Coat Handler! I highly recommend it! It leave the hair so silky soft!

Leigh Ann


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> What do you like- Or not like about it.
> I HIGHLY recomend 'Crazy Pet Baby Dog Shampoo'.
> http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=7017
> It smells just like baby powder, and it removes tearstains very easily.
> ...



I am currently using Bless the Beast on my SaraBella and I'm in love with it. But maybe I'll pick this up for her face. As the human no tear baby shampoo is too drying.

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Your welcome, it also makes the dogs smell soo good after.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

We use and sell John Paul Pet Paul Mitchell for dogs shampoos. They are amazing and we have sold out 4 times in one month! Their shampoos are the best and are very affordable.


----------



## MImaltGirl (Mar 26, 2007)

I just purchased Pantene Pro-V Ice Shine after reading some good reviews of it on here. Huggy is in a short puppy cut, but I would have to say that he really looked great after his wash and blow dry today. He does have some tear stains that I am working on, and for that I use a tearless puppy shampoo to be safe


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> We use and sell John Paul Pet Paul Mitchell for dogs shampoos. They are amazing and we have sold out 4 times in one month! Their shampoos are the best and are very affordable.[/B]



I too am using the John Paul Pet shampoo/conditioner for Mia and LOVE it!!! Do you use it on your babies face?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=374608
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I use the Puppy tearless on the face Glad you love it. we love it too.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

I never heard of that?
Can anyone direct me to a site or a picture or something?
((Though I LOVE Crazy pets shampoo!))
It doesn't hurt to try?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

We carry the JP Tearless Puppy, the whitening shampoo, the oatmeal conditioner and the detangeling spray all fantastic and all $13

IT's fantastica lthough I don't have pics of the shampoo! 

Andrea


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> What do you like- Or not like about it.
> I HIGHLY recomend 'Crazy Pet Baby Dog Shampoo'.
> http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=7017
> It smells just like baby powder, and it removes tearstains very easily.
> ...


Do they sell this in the stores or only on-line? It's frustrating to spend almost $8 in shipping for a product less than $6!!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=374493
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We sell it in my store but not every store carries the same thing. It all depends on the market in your area. Just call your local Petco and ask if they carry it. It really does smell good. The shampoo aisle is my favorite aisle.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

I've seen in it Petco and Walmart.
This is a really good product so I think it is worth trying to get.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I use an australian brand called FLUFFY PUPPY on Bentley. It keeps him smelling great all week. Made from organic ingredients. They also have loads of different products in the range. I use the whitening shampoo with the conditioner and blow dry balm. I love it. I have the crazy dog hair dryer on a stand and its amazing. You must get one of those! It allows you to dry your dog and groom her using both hands, which is so much better. Especially if your dog turns into rotwieller when you point a hair dryer at it.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I use the Baby Dog leave in conditioner when Luci goes for walks because it makes her smell nice







I bought it at Petco in Boca Raton FL last year, and when I ran out, i went crazy looking for it because the closed the Petco here on Staten Island, and I went into the city @ the Union Square Petco, and they were sold out!







So, one day while strolling through the mall, I noticed that they opened up a doggie cart and they had it!!!







So, yea. 
My FAVORITE shampoo without a doubt is Chris Christensen's White on White shampoo (monthly), Day to Day shampoo/conditioner, OR Isle of Dog whitening shampoo and the intense hydrating conditioners. I also like the oatmeal shampoo from Jean Paul Pet.
I won't use anything other than CC or IoD or JPP because when I had tried Pantene and some other shampoos in the past, Luci was itchy all over and her coat didn't look as good as when I use CC. BUT i do love that Crazy baby dog spray!! It smells awesome!!


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

I also use the Crazy Dog Baby Powder Shampoo on Bailey. I love how it makes him smell,and it
is safe on his face.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I use Pantene Pro-V Ice Shine on some of mine depending on their coat type. I use TRESemme' for lighter silkier you just have to find what works for you.


----------



## dixie7883 (Aug 21, 2006)

*



I've tried many different shampoos and the one that works the best for us is Coat Handler! I highly recommend it! It leave the hair so silky soft!

Leigh Ann

Click to expand...

*

Leigh Ann, 
I wanted to order your bows but when I went to the site on your signature, it said you didn't have
any listed. I need different colors what'cha got? lol
Loletta & Baby Savannah


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Dixie, why don't you try PM'g her? That way she surely sees this.

Andrea


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Leigh Ann,
> I wanted to order your bows but when I went to the site on your signature, it said you didn't have
> any listed. I need different colors what'cha got? lol
> Loletta & Baby Savannah[/B]


Hi Loletta! I don't have any listed on eBay right now but I can show you my album of a few I have right now!

Bella Rose Bowtique

I'm sorry, I only have a few pictures but I can make whatever you like.


----------



## dixie7883 (Aug 21, 2006)

> Dixie, why don't you try PM'g her? That way she surely sees this.
> 
> Andrea[/B]



Thank you Andrea...I think she has answered already. 
Loletta & Baby Savannah



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=378350
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starting from the top of the page, I need #2 (blue & gold), 3, 4, 6. If you have the black & white striped ribbon, I want one with just that. I need them to be the smaller size (3/8?). Thank You.
Loletta & Baby


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Good!


----------



## DiezelBabi (Jun 13, 2007)

I currently use the john paul pet line. It works pretty good but i want to give petsilk a try since i heard they have pretty good products also.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I use Paul Mitchel tearless on Winnies face and Crown Royale shampoo and conditioner on the rest of her-smells divine


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

i use crown royale! I love it... I was using Earth Bath on Heaven but it doesn't make her coat shiny and white as crown royale!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I've recently switched over to SPA LAVISH  products. *I absolutely love them.* They're expensive, but well worth the money, IMO.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

John Paul pet is fantastic, I love it use it and sell it.


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

> I've recently switched over to SPA LAVISH  products. *I absolutely love them.* They're expensive, but well worth the money, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard about spa lavish- I was thinking of switching over! I heard it smells wonderful too! Which spa lavish products do you use?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=391454
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use the Fresh facial scrub, Fresh Shampoo, the Nourish conditioner and the Fresh cologne.







It smells absolutely wonderful....and makes them soooooo soft!


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

> I use Pantene Pro-V Ice Shine on some of mine depending on their coat type. I use TRESemme' for lighter silkier you just have to find what works for you.[/B]


So human products are safe to use on my Maltese? I was afraid it would irritate their skin or something.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I use and love the John Paul Pets line for Maggie. I use the wipes and everything. It is really gentle on her coat and smells nice. I want to try some of the Spalavish products as well.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

Tresseme conditioner was recommended from this thread. I used it and my girly looks wonderful. I used Pert 2 in 1 shampoo, though. It's the best I have for now and it seems to work better than the puppy no tears shampoo I had from petland.


----------

